# how noisy are red eye tree frogs?



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

i wouldnt mind getting a few red eyed tree frogs, but the problem is they would have to go in my bed room and im a light sleeper, ive had grey tree frogs in the past and had to move them on because they kept me awake at night, so will the red eyed tree frogs be the same?
cheers sean


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mine dont bother me and they are in my room


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> i wouldnt mind getting a few red eyed tree frogs, but the problem is they would have to go in my bed room and im a light sleeper, ive had grey tree frogs in the past and had to move them on because they kept me awake at night, so will the red eyed tree frogs be the same?
> cheers sean


In a word, 'yes'.

Check out Annabels thread on here on the same subject. It might be best to just avoid frogs, if you can't adjust.


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> mine dont bother me and they are in my room


have you heard grey tree frogs call before, could you compare them to them?


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> In a word, 'yes'.
> 
> Check out Annabels thread on here on the same subject. It might be best to just avoid frogs, if you cann't adjust.


ok cheers


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

no its no where near as loud as a gray tree frog. They sound like an alarm going off or something. Red eyes make soft little chuckle/dolphin type noises and a few clucks here and there. sometimes they are silent.

territorial chuckle noise example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YerL-58zxo

cluck example

YouTube - Red eyed tree frogs fighting

mating call example

YouTube - Agalychnis callidryas en chambre de pluie : parade des mâles

mine haven't made this noise though i dont think it must be a rain triggered noise.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> no its no where near as loud as a gray tree frog. They sound like an alarm going off or something. Red eyes make soft little chuckle/dolphin type noises and a few clucks here and there. sometimes they are silent.
> 
> territorial chuckle noise example
> 
> ...


He's a light sleeper, though. I live in a flat with two parrots, two cockatiels and umpteen frogs, but the only noise that bugs me *ever* is from the cockatiels- we all vary.


----------

